# [SOLVED] No sound from ALSA after upgrading kernel to 3.0

## PraetorZero

As the title states.   I'm using vanilla-sources 3.0 and 3.0.1 now with the same results.  Audio worked fine up until 2.39.3 and works on a similar machine.

My initial attempt at installing 3.0 was done by doing a make oldconfig.  When that didn't work, I performed a make mrproper and went through each setting in menuconfig.  When THAT failed, I removed the sources and started completely from scratch.

I'm using an ATi Radeon HD 3200 IGP with audio over HDMI.

```

lspci -n

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383

01:05.0 0300: 1002:9610

```

Here is my .config

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC889A Analog [ALC889A Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC889A Digital [ALC889A Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

As mentioned, I have a similiar machine except with an HD 3300 IGP that works fine over HDMI.  I've glanced at each config and haven't seen any differences between the two.

This evening, I tried 3.0.1 without any love.   I've removed /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc, toggled each trigger in alsamixer, no luck.  Since this works perfectly fine with <=2.6.39, I'm assuming this has to be a kernel bug or some configuration that I've overlooked.

Help?

----------

## Spidey

Try using alsamixer -c0 or alsamixer -c1 to unmute the main/front outputs. From the aplay -l output, it seems the kernel has recognized and loaded the proper drivers, as udev has created the device nodes for aplay to list them.

----------

## PraetorZero

 *Spidey wrote:*   

> Try using alsamixer -c0 or alsamixer -c1 to unmute the main/front outputs. From the aplay -l output, it seems the kernel has recognized and loaded the proper drivers, as udev has created the device nodes for aplay to list them.

 

Already did that.   I've also tried using speaker-test and specifying each output without any luck.

----------

## PaulBredbury

I would try compiling the latest alsa-driver snapshot, which will overwrite the kernel modules (snd.ko, etc. under /lib/modules/).

----------

## PraetorZero

Found the answer.  This commit requires a modification to my boot options.

I tacked on radeon.audio=1 and I suddenly have audio.   I don't have a display port, so I'm not sure why this machine was affected, but it works.

----------

## Spidey

I was just affected by this problem. And don't like this solution. Hope it's temporary.

edit: I think you should add HDMI or radeon to the topic title, to make it easier for people with the same problem to reach the solution.

----------

